# Rod won't fit in scotty's rod holder



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a rovex magninite overhead rod 4-6 kilo I think. It has very chunky foam grips and won't fit I'm my scotty's. Because of this I don't take it out with me and I would like to. Any ideas how to make it fit?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> I have a rovex magninite overhead rod 4-6 kilo I think. It has very chunky foam grips and won't fit I'm my scotty's. Because of this I don't take it out with me and I would like to. Any ideas how to make it fit?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Is it the baitcaster holder with the rubber clip ie: this one http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equi ... holder.htm

If it is, I have a Scotty powerlock holder I wouldn't mind swapping: I find it too big and my reels don't sit still


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Too dark and cold outside to go to the garage to get a photo and of what the rod or the scotty's 
Yes squidley it is that one sorry don't think I want to swap. 
Wondering if there is some way I can remove some of the foam on the butt section to make it thinner so it fits
Without using a hack saw haha


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

StevenM said:


> Ubolt said:
> 
> 
> > I have a rovex magninite overhead rod 4-6 kilo I think. It has very chunky foam grips and won't fit I'm my scotty's. Because of this I don't take it out with me and I would like to. Any ideas how to make it fit?
> ...


The rod is immaterial. Use the hacksaw. The point is, the paunch is back again.

http://exercise.about.com/od/weightloss ... llyfat.htm






Enjoy your rod and paunch reductions.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

OK but just in case it changes your mind, mine is this holder: http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equi ... erlock.htm
Not looking to swap posts or mounts, just the holder part


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> Wondering if there is some way I can remove some of the foam on the butt section to make it thinner so it fits
> Without using a hack saw haha


Hey, you said "any ideas how to make it fit"
That was an idea ;-) 
Now you've moved the goalposts. Tch!

So to answer your (now) more precise question, here are 3 ideas:

1) Don't try and make it fit, get a different rod holder or use a different rod

2)










3)

see 2) plus









These 3 are serious answers BTW


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a lathotron? Where does the poo go?

Hey you changed the picture

question still stands


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Also that appears to be light use holder and a heavy use rod - maybe not meant to combine the 2?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Squidley said:


> That's a lathotron? Where does the poo go?
> 
> Hey you changed the picture
> 
> question still stands


Apparently
In the toilet

Yes didn't realise you could see the lathotron - couldn't at work so put a better pic up I'll dig out the lathotron again


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I had the same problem a couple of years back.
The operation I performed on the rod to make it fit, would not make good reading, because it involved saw blades, coarse rasps, and anything else I could find to hack off the excess material.
As far as I can tell, it has not affected the strength of the rod, but lets say, if I wanted to sell, it, the value would be ummmmm. close to worthless. It looks as rough as guttzzz.

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Squidley said:


> OK but just in case it changes your mind, mine is this holder: http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equi ... erlock.htm
> Not looking to swap posts or mounts, just the holder part


I have one I'm happy to swap Squidley, it's too tight for me and I also have a powerlock which suits me better.
So if you still want to swap it, let me know.


----------

